# Xorg errors when i do startx



## Help9jpira (Jul 18, 2021)

it says "Cannot run in framebuffer mode. please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices"
so i assume i need to specify busIDs but i have no idea how to do this would someone walk me through this?


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 18, 2021)

Update: i fixed the driver thing so now it says 'no screens found' so i did xrandr but it said cant open display and i have no idea what my screen size is


----------



## Emrion (Jul 18, 2021)

You probably didn't install the correct driver. Don't know what you have done to fix the BusID error, but whatever you did, revert the changes.

See here for the choice of the adapted driver: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------



## SirDice (Jul 18, 2021)

Help9jpira said:


> "Cannot run in framebuffer mode. please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices"


This is a standard error when X can't find any valid drivers. 


Help9jpira said:


> I fixed the driver thing so now it says 'no screens found'


Post your Xorg.0.log: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


Help9jpira said:


> so i did xrandr but it said cant open display


Command only works if X is running.


----------



## Help9jpira (Jul 23, 2021)

Sorry i already got this fixed i just forgot about this post i made


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 24, 2021)

Help9jpira said:


> fixed



Thanks, you can edit the head of the topic to give it a _Solved_ prefix.


----------

